# Where to shoot Wedding Photos in Vegas



## hacksaw35 (Sep 28, 2008)

Going to Vegas for a wedding just before new years. I am taking some wedding photos for a friend of mine. Anyone have some ideas on good spots to take photos? Thanks.

Wasn't sure if this was the right spot to post this...please move if needed.


----------

